

Ask HN: Any chance to profit as C addicted? - tieum

Hey fellas,
I'm wondering if there is by chance a way to profit as a C addicted in today's web oriented world?
======
jesstaa
This web orientated world is build on C. The interpreters, databases, servers
are mostly written in C. The web has meant that companies now have access to
more data then they can process so high performance code is becoming more
important. Also, too many web apps don't care about the performance of their
code because they just put an interface on something trivial. But there is a
huge range of problems that require on-demand high performance.

------
_0ffh
Embedded systems might work... that's (part of) what I'm doing.

